# Need advice



## Sherry H (Jul 17, 2020)

On what to do w this huge esquirolei


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 17, 2020)

This is a very large healthy paph. Vietnamese. New at this Pham/phrag type of orchid.

Do I split it up? Lots of new growth


----------



## CarlG (Jul 17, 2020)

Does it flower well? Keep it big, it'll look great.

When repotting a big plant, in a big pot, one problem that can occur is that the interior of the compost may stay too dry. You can take a smaller pot, and invert it in the bottom of the larger to eliminate the dead space in the center; perhaps with extra holes punched in the small pot for extra air.


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 18, 2020)

New plant. Good advice for reporting!


----------



## Ray (Jul 18, 2020)

CarlG said:


> When repotting a big plant, in a big pot, one problem that can occur is that the interior of the compost may stay too dry. You can take a smaller pot, and invert it in the bottom of the larger to eliminate the dead space in the center; perhaps with extra holes punched in the small pot for extra air.


Ive never had that issue - just the opposite, in fact; the middle of the root mass ends up being too soppy. I avoid that by inverting a net pot in the center of the large flower pot before adding the plant and potting medium.


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 18, 2020)

Ray, I do this for catts over 6”. Do you do it for Paphs and phrags as well?


----------



## CarlG (Jul 18, 2020)

Ray said:


> Ive never had that issue - just the opposite, in fact; the middle of the root mass ends up being too soppy. I avoid that by inverting a net pot in the center of the large flower pot before adding the plant and potting medium.


That's what I meant. Too wet, not too dry.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 19, 2020)

IMHO it would be sacrilege to divide a plant that had reached or are approaching specimen size!


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 19, 2020)

That’s why I wanted help! Thank u!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 23, 2020)

does it flower?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2020)

I have a couple gigantic species that never or rarely flower.  Thank goodness I like house plants. Good luck.


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 24, 2020)

Ray, I do this (net pot upside down in center) for catts over 6”. Do you do it for Paphs and phrags as well?


----------



## Ray (Jul 24, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Ray, I do this (net pot upside down in center) for catts over 6”. Do you do it for Paphs and phrags as well?


No. I grow all of my slippers in semi-hydroponics.


----------

